# 3d rigs



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

this is my baby, 06 old glory. almost 300 fps with a 405 grain arrow at 29 inches and 70 lbs.


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

nice lookin bow you got there


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Here's my Allegiance!!!


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*newberry B1*

end of story!!!


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

This is my Allegiance.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

*3D rig*

McPherson Bishop, Viper Sight, Big Dawg Stabilizer, Lizard Tongue Rest


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

Big dog love the work you guys have been doing with the stabilizers if you ever need help gettin the word out about your products let me know love to help out


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Mathew SwitchBack 29" 70#
RipCord Drop-Away (Camo)
Shrewd Grip
Spot Hogg Hogg-It
Doinker QuadraFlex Front Stabilizer
Doinker QuadraFlex side rod
Cavalier V-Bar
CX 3D Select 400
TruBall Chappy Boss
and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

i was wondering how everyones 3D bows were going to look this season. I will try to get a picture of mine and then get it on here.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

heres how mine looks for now............   



Pearson Generation II


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

*One More*


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

nice lookin hoyt


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

thanks i think im gonna change the stabilizer and maybe put some v bars on it.


----------



## cs1973 (Apr 25, 2005)

heres mine for open class


----------



## cs1973 (Apr 25, 2005)

heres my bowhunter unlimited setup


----------



## songdogshooter (Jan 18, 2005)

*3d rig*

here is mine 
switchback xt 
viper sights 
mathews conversion 
11.5 d2 doinker

havent got my outback back from crackers yet or i would post it to.....
maybe i will get it back before turk season is over .....


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## SwitchbackXTCo. (Jan 1, 2006)

*ttt*

nice stuff guys,


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

some nice lookin bows everyone has keep it up


----------



## cs1973 (Apr 25, 2005)

nice looking mathews doc, songdog and switchback :darkbeer: 
those bowtecs are pretty sweet too guys.
lets see some more setups people


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

2005 ultraelite RED FLAME
3000 limbs w/ 28" dl spiral cam
50/60 full shoot through harness 452x
TT spring steel micro w/ .012" launcher
CBE Quad-lite w/3rd axis retrofit
shrewd 3dxl scope w/ 5x lense LP dx light kit .010" pin
shrewd 34" front stab, medium ring doinker doe-nut w/ 10" side bars on a doinker IB1 V-bar

mass weight 8.2 lbs.

320 gr GT pro 22 at 59 lbs. = 295 fps


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*Mathews Apex 7*

My 3D Set up is...

Mathews Apex 7
65 lbs draw weight, 28"draw length, 297 FPS

Gold Tip UL Pro 400's
Goldtip points, Easton G-nock and bushings, AAE fletching

Spott-Hogg Hogg-It Sight

LP Archery Pro Light DX

Carter Chocolate Addiction Release

Vangaurd Case

Fist Pro-1 Quiver

Swarovski 8.5X42 Binos


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's my HC set up.
06 Allegiance 27.5/ 62#
Black Marble w/ chrome cams
330 gr. Cheetah - 294fps.(fast mod.)
57# same arrow - 286fps.(ASA)
Vapor Trail strings and LD rest
AEP
Sword Apex micro


----------



## HoytIronMan (May 31, 2005)

*New Trykon!!!*

Just set up my new Trykon XL tonight. It is equipped with:
Sure Loc Supreme
Classic Scope w/ 3x Zeiss Lense
Doinker Carbon Elite
Trophy Taker Original Drop Away Rest
Pro Pod
Easton Lightspeed 400's-311 grain @ 62# and 29"

Let me know what you guys think!!!!


----------



## HoytIronMan (May 31, 2005)

*Pic #2*

Pic #2


----------



## HoytIronMan (May 31, 2005)

*Last Pic*

Last Pic


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

looks nice, ibet it shoots well as well. I was woundering one thing. I see alot of guys who use a trophy taker origional drop away put the rest so it barely touches the riser. Just out of curiousity why is that? is it for shorter arrows? I was woundering because I have always set it up so it was center of berger hole. And didn't see one guy like that this weekend except for lizard tongue shooters.... Just trying to pick up on every advantage. Thanx Travis


----------



## HoytIronMan (May 31, 2005)

Thanks man. These Trykon XL's shoot like a dream. The main reason for putting the rest so far back is for shortening up the arrows. For me though, if I were to move it up farther, the tongue would already be sticking up halfway undrawn, just because of how I have it set. By moving it back, the end of the tongue sits just right and looks more flush with the bow, if that makes any sense lol. Hard to explain, main point being, it looks better. Hope that helps. Shoot'em straight!!!




mtboho said:


> looks nice, ibet it shoots well as well. I was woundering one thing. I see alot of guys who use a trophy taker origional drop away put the rest so it barely touches the riser. Just out of curiousity why is that? is it for shorter arrows? I was woundering because I have always set it up so it was center of berger hole. And didn't see one guy like that this weekend except for lizard tongue shooters.... Just trying to pick up on every advantage. Thanx Travis


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

0o0o0o....black nocks and black fletches....come to the BRS shoot , I wanna shoot with you budddddddyyy, hahahaha


----------



## HoytIronMan (May 31, 2005)

LoL....I fletched half a dozen up like that and then kept the other half the way I got them( 1 Blue 2 White). I dunno which I'm going to shoot yet. I'll probably shoot the colored with my friends and family. As far as competition goes....I dunno. Any suggestions??? I don't want to seem like an A-hole but my theory has alway been if you are a good shot you shouldn't have to look off of other peoples stuff. let me know



ursonvs said:


> 0o0o0o....black nocks and black fletches....come to the BRS shoot , I wanna shoot with you budddddddyyy, hahahaha


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

i was jus razzing you bud i was a part of the black army at one time until keyman told me i wasn't a team player and provided me colored nocks to shoot with him, lmao. when i ran them i still got hit a bit more when i was in the 12 ring. I went with a really bright setup the last two years and really have not noticed more or less arrow breakage from rear end collisions.


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

got some nice lookin bows guys keep them coming


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hoyt iron man that bow is sweet how is it shooting. I love the way those Trykon look.


----------



## Jason Shore (Dec 28, 2003)

*Martin*

06 Slayer extreme Crackerized :tongue: 
60# 29.5" Draw lightspeeds 340
324 fps before peep and leaches  
Hoggernaut
Trophey taker original
A-bomb colour matched stabilizer system
Blue carter Just B-cuz
Set of white and blue carter strings:banana:


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

nice setup jason.


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

Heres mine same as my inddor same as my hunting....one bow does it all.I won my indoor league,I qualified for worlds wirh it yesterday,and I kill deer all with the same bow...weird huh!!


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Hunter Class Right Handed
Black Marble 05 Allegience


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Open Class 
06 Switchback XT Left Handed


----------



## cajun (Apr 30, 2006)

*Stabilizer question*

Whats up with the string supressor I see coming from the rear of the stabilizer on some of your bows. Never seen one and I was curious. Also, does the string ride along the outside of it. I ask because I've been having some slight string clearance problems with my Bowtech liberty. My fletching wants to touch the string when I have the cock vane up.
Thanks for any info.
Layne Z


----------



## Spikers220 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am guessing what you are talking about is the STS...It takes away a lot of hand shock, string vibe, and also takes away the chance of arm slap...Well worth the money for any bow!!


----------



## RICHFORESTCo (May 25, 2005)

*mathews prestige*

heres my open class setup 
Mathews prestige


----------



## X-Spot-Killer06 (Apr 6, 2006)

Here's my Hoyt Lazertec.


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok, finally got some batteries for the camera and took a pic of my 3D setup. Sorry for the dark pic, but my camera doesn't seem to take good indoor pics.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Here is my MightyMite... I love this little bow!!!


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*Heres mine*

Heres mine!!! custom made Switchback!!!


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

those are some nice rigs guys keep them coming


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

*My Protec*

nothing fancy, just a 3D rig thats shoots really well..:wink: 










Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Legacy*


----------



## StevenB (Jun 2, 2002)

no pics,

but I have for 3D a 04 Bowtech Pro 40 Dually 60lbs 30" blue marble, fast bow.

and for target I have an 05 Bowtech Constitution 60lbs 30" Black marble, yet to shoot this one.


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ovation with spot hogg hogg it*

my mbr set up











hunter set up (not much different)


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

No pics yet ... Just got her not quiet done setting it up yet 

Hoyt Pro Tec XT 3000 
60 # limbs , 28" draw ... 
Cam .5 

ACC 3-39s ....


----------



## rdw12189 (Mar 30, 2006)

*My 3D set Up*


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Rytera BulletX
Winner's Choice Strings
Spot Hogg Hogg-It
Trophy Taker Spring Steel
Big Dawg Stabilizer/U-bar/side-rods


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

Here's mine:


----------



## Eclipse2012 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Need Some Help*

Hey i need some major help. Anyone who has any suggestions please speak up. I have an Alpine Micro. Sort of a kids bow. Im left handed and im trying to squeeze some months of 3D out of it to save for a better bow. But it shoots like sh%&. Send me a message or post one to see how i can fix it for a couple of months.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

One Budget, One Bow.
I did swap out the SCoil for Doinker 7" d2 Multi-Rod and need to update picture.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

NE1C_my_arrow said:


> Ok, finally got some batteries for the camera and took a pic of my 3D setup. Sorry for the dark pic, but my camera doesn't seem to take good indoor pics.


How about this?


----------



## hanale2002 (Jun 14, 2005)

My 3D and Indoor Bows: 
3D Bow: 05 Declaration I 27" 60#, 18" AEP, Trophy Taker Rest, 4" Big Dawg Side Bar, Bernie 4 1/2" Silencer, HTM Sights and Scope. 

Indoor Bow: 06 Hoyt ProElite Green Fusion 27" 47#, Bernie Control Muffler, 30" Genesis 5 Star Ultra Light Stabilizer, Golden Key Futura Platium Rest, Shibaya Ultima V-bar, 10" shrewd bars, and Sure Loc Sights and Scope in gold.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Switchback XT*

I've gone threw some changes, not shooting Hoyt's, down to 1 bow, that's all I need after shooting the XT:wink:


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*Wow.....I think I'll hang out here for awhile!!*

Here's my '06 Blue Chrome Baby!!


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

great bows guys that blue chrome looks sweet


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Open Class Bow*

Here is my first open class set up.
06 Black Marble Alligence
Sure loc Supreme, with Black eagle scope.
Extreme stab,V bars and backbars
And a whole lot more junk.


----------



## MadArcher (Jun 25, 2003)

black on black switchback


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)




----------

